# Hyper now???? Or side effect of meds?



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I was diagnosed with mild hypo, but also positive for hashimotos antibodies. I read that we can swing from hyper to hypo while adjusting Synthroid, etc.

Are red hands and feet (increased circulation thing) as sign that I'm now hyper? Or a Synthroid side effect?

Here's the story:

A few days after my dr. increased my synthroid from 25mcg to 50 mcg, I felt increased circulation in my feet and now my hands. They get super pink as does my scalp.

No pain or hot skin, but it happens in my feet when I stand too long or in the hot sun/shower. Stops when I walk. The fingers, I just noticed were a bit red this morning and puffy. The feet stop right away as soon as I walk.

The scalp- just the crown area but hair loss present still and pinker than normal.

These aren't raised rashes...this seems vascular- true blood circulation. Like my veins are super sensitive to changes in movement, temperature. Weird! When I'm in the sun- my feet start to tingle and feel itchy. I never was photosensitive before. But again, no "rash" just increased blood flow and immediately goes away when I leave the sun.

I read that red hands are a sign of HYPER, but this isn't red palms and soles...this is fingertips and tops of feet and scalp??? Any insight would be great!

I have no joint swelling or pain- this is just like an increased circulation thing that comes and goes all day.

Some of the literature says that Synthroid has no side-effects. Others say that heat sensitivity, etc is a side effect. Also I know heat sensitivity is a hyper symptom- but I'm not having any other symptoms of hyper...not feeling "hot" or palpitations or anything.

So confused. My blood work is due in three weeks and I want to try and wait for the Synthroid adjustment to take it's course for the full 6 weeks.

Your help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the same thing. I cannot tolerate ANY meds...not even 13 mcg without being severely hyper for the whole 6 weeks the meds are in my system even after I stop them. My heart rate goes up super high, I have severe anxiety attacks, diarreah 20 times per day. Then I go hypo. It is awful. I have no clue why I hope you get answers and please share with me if you do!


----------



## fotobird (May 11, 2013)

That might explain my recent bloodwork and going from hypo to hyper. Plus I have hashis. Been on synthroid almost 4 weeks.


----------



## bapsmom (May 9, 2013)

That happens to me as well. I can't even take an advil without bringing on hyper symptoms. Doctor has no answers. Not taking any meds right now. Waiting on an appointment with an immunologist to see if I can get any answers


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well my labs came in and they aren't showing hyper levels at all. I'm wondering if the dose is just too much and the labs just aren't reflecting that yet even after 6 weeks. Or maybe the autoimmune component is causing this....but it doesn't seem likely to be a coincidence that the flushed feet started/scalp after increasing my dose...it still hasn't stopped! It's not all day.. Just in heat or standing to long. Almost like POTS symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsimms said:


> Well my labs came in and they aren't showing hyper levels at all. I'm wondering if the dose is just too much and the labs just aren't reflecting that yet even after 6 weeks. Or maybe the autoimmune component is causing this....but it doesn't seem likely to be a coincidence that the flushed feet started/scalp after increasing my dose...it still hasn't stopped! It's not all day.. Just in heat or standing to long. Almost like POTS symptoms.


What labs did you have? What are the results and ranges; please?


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Andros said:


> What labs did you have? What are the results and ranges; please?


On 50MCG of Synthroid now...

TSH 2.25
T4, free 1.3 (range .8-1.8)
T3, free 2.8 (range 2.3-4.2)

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsimms said:


> On 50MCG of Synthroid now...
> 
> TSH 2.25
> T4, free 1.3 (range .8-1.8)
> ...


You are still very hypo according to your lab results. Is your doctor going to raise your Synthroid a little bit?

The flushing could be (not saying it is) from peripheral myopathy due to hypothyroid.

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669

Symptoms can cross over due to antibody activity. Bear that in mind but do talk to your doctor about all of this.


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

No in fact she said my labs were great and said check back in 6 months!
They called- I have an appt. in 6 months!

Obviously those are "fine" numbers to her, so I can't see her increasing it anymore? Maybe I should try the T3 as well!

This is so crazy...My TSH was in the 2's since my 20's and through two babies- no issues until it hit the 5 mark. Now, it's back to my old "normal" but I still feel tired and like nerve issues in my feet. I mentioned it to her and she just looked puzzled. I read hypo can cause Raynaud's, numbness, etc.

If I'm understanding, my T3 should be in the upper half and it's still low normal... but she didn't even mention that. Just said labs are great on the phone. I was going to give it some more time- this was only 6 weeks after increasing the dose.

I just don't know what to tell her- what lab ranges to aim for and what to tell her other that I'm still tired and have the flushing thing!

The tiredness is much better than when I was diagnosed in January, but it's still there. It could be from chasing a two year old and just general "mom" fatigue. I don't know how to separate the thyroid issues from that. And the feet thing- really worries me! My toe was frozen in target the other day in the freezer section. It froze all winter when I ran- just the one toe. Then it thawed. Now this summer it's like vasodilation as soon as I get into heat. I mentioned this to my doctor- said thyroid issue. But, this is my first summer being hypo- so maybe that just means it's still too low as you said. I read that anything under 100mcg does nothing, but my OB/GYN thought 50mcg was too high! This is such a nutty thing to go through! I'm glad it's treatable though. I'm thinking it had to be triggered by the birth of my daughter- almost three years ago. Maybe it's been "brewing". My TSH was always fine at my prenatal checks- so this is a new occurrence. The antibodies were there- it runs in my family on my dad's side...in fact, all of his sisters and his mother and her sister. So, it was inevitable but must have been triggered by the birth or turning 35!! 

Thank you for helping me sort this out!


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh, and another thing I'd like to mention. I gained 40 pounds with my child and lost 55. IT took two years, but that's a lot of body fat to lose. I wonder if something is off with my thermal regulation now...the nurse told me I was frozen because I was thin. But, I'm a normal weight- low side of normal but normal nonetheless!

That can trigger Raynaud's attacks as well..but not sure about the red feet part in heat. That can be vasodilation of Raynaud's, but why does it also happen when I don't get the frozen toes first?? I want it to stop! And the hair loss too!


----------

